# Where should I buy Rancilio Silvia?



## jonny11 (Apr 21, 2014)

Hi there

As one of the coffee lovers, I have now decided to buy myself Rancilio Silvia, but am confused where to buy it.

Been searching the posts and gathered that Coffee italia, myespresso etc. have got mixed reviews.

One member said that John Lewis might start selling them in 2014, but no signs of its presence yet.

Can anyone please advise me a reliable place to buy? (I prefer the brand new one, but wouldn't also mind a second hand if in good condition)

Thank you


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

I know of a second hand unit that's been completely refurbished new boiler ect. It is a V2 but the parts for a V3 ball jointed wand could be sourced I suppose.

How much are you looking to spend?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

A well looked after Silvia can be the best way to go often, , Callum know his stuff , so would be worth investigating .


----------



## jonny11 (Apr 21, 2014)

Hi Callum, thanks for your post.

I am looking for a v3 - if you happen to know any good v3 that would be brill for me.

I initially set my budget around £620 for a new silvia and a rocky grinder.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

What are the differences between a v2 and a v3 ?

It would be worth considering other alternatives to a new Rocky grinder.


----------



## jonny11 (Apr 21, 2014)

Good point mrboots. I was thinking if there would be major differences between a v2 and 3. If this v2 has been refurbished and looked after well, i am willing to buy this.

Please let me know the price Callum and we can move upon this.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

There is a new version being dubbed the V4 (not sure if it's available yet) - has a redesigned boiler where the element isn't welded into it making replacement cheaper should it need it.

Difference between V2 and V3 is essentially the steam arm - has a different tip and rotates on a ball joint giving more options.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> There is a new version being dubbed the V4 (not sure if it's available yet) - has a redesigned boiler where the element isn't welded into it making replacement cheaper should it need it.
> 
> Difference between V2 and V3 is essentially the steam arm - has a different tip and rotates on a ball joint giving more options.


I bet v4 means price increase


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Difference between V2 and V3 is essentially the steam arm - has a different tip and rotates on a ball joint giving more options.


I think it can be simply retrofitted - it makes the v2 machine a good option for the right price.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Please re consider buying a new Rocky grinder though


----------



## jonny11 (Apr 21, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> Please re consider buying a new Rocky grinder though


why is that? you don't simply like a NEW rocky grinder or this grinder isn't good at all?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

How much are they new now ? It's stepped as opposed to stepless , there are better new grinders that aren't stepped , such as a mignion for example . There have been a few second hand rockys gone for under £100 recently on here also .

Grind quality super important ,what it is about the rocky that draws you to it ?


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

Will post the Silvia for £250. Its had a new gasket, will come with spare one also. New boiler has been fitted which are £100. Comes with a bottomless portafilte. I will take a couple of photos and post them on soon.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

jonny11 said:


> why is that? you don't simply like a NEW rocky grinder or this grinder isn't good at all?


Speaking from experience (I had the Rocky Doser model - latest design) I can verify there are much more capable grinders at similar price points. If your prepared to consider second hand then your in a whole new league.

Crap in/Crap out can't be truer when making coffee. Don't let a poor grinder hold you back and take some advice off people who have made the same mistakes.


----------



## jonny11 (Apr 21, 2014)

CallumT said:


> Will post the Silvia for £250. Its had a new gasket, will come with spare one also. New boiler has been fitted which are £100. Comes with a bottomless portafilte. I will take a couple of photos and post them on soon.


thanks for the reply Callum - will keep my eyes on the sale forum. Just a quick newbiew question (apologies because I am quite new to this machine) - are all those refurbished parts the authentic ones from Rancilio?


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

This is a snap of the machine










And the referb was all done by Dave (coffeechap)


----------



## cracked_bean (Apr 13, 2014)

Was looking for a Silvia, not going to snipe this one but would be lying if I didn't think you were getting a great deal!


----------



## jonny11 (Apr 21, 2014)

CallumT said:


> This is a snap of the machine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi callum, been waiting for this machine all day today.

I've now PM you for some questions about this machine before making a purchase. Please check your inbox. thanks


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

All the parts are genuine rancilio parts.


----------

